# Question about friends dog



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

So, heres the deal, my roomates dog has been licking his back/hind excessively to the point of getting a bad hotspot. She took him to the vet and they said that his anal glands were impacted, so they expressed them (which took 4 people to hold him down because he was in so much pain). They put him on rimadyl and he doesent seem to lick as much, but he will not move at all, he just lays there all day. Since my roomate is at work, I carry him outside to use the potty and bring food/water to him. 
I feel so bad for the little guy, he's usually so spry and energetic, running around barking and chasing squirrels, but now hes so depressed and lethargic. The vet said that if he doesent get better by Thus, to bring him in again. 

I feel like something else in going on, could he really be in that much pain that he wont move? I feel partially responsible because I recommended Totw and I think its giving him soft stool which resulted in gland issues. I'm going to pick up some canned pumpkin today to add to his food. 

Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Isn't there a chance he could have gotten an infection from the impacted anal glands? Did they also give you antibiotics?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I guess its possible, since its not my dog, I wasnt at the vet, so basically this is all my roomate told me. I did tell her that in worst case, he may need a surgery.


----------

